# einbinden von verschiedenen synthis in cubase



## surfa (27. Januar 2002)

cubase die erste!
Versuch gerade vergebens einen weiteren synthi in cubase zu integrieren, so daß ich über die cubase oberfläche auf die neuen sounds (bzw. den ganzen synthi)zugreifen kann. Über Geräte(menu Leiste)-vst instrument bekomm ich sie zwar auf eine midi spur bezogen, kann allerdings nichts hören. Hab ich etwas vergessen oder kann das an meiner "billig" soundkarte liegen.(Microsoft GS wavetable "synthi"funktioniert hörbar)
Nett wenn jemand was dazu beitragen kann
Danke

surfa


----------



## Arno (28. Januar 2002)

Hi Surfa!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du den Synthi ordnungsmäß in das Pluginverzeichnis von Cubase eingeladen hast. 
Nun klickst Du den Button "VST-Instruments" und wählst den installierten Synthi aus.

Im Arrangement klickst Du nun auf eine Midi-Spur z. B. 1 und ziehst 
die Trennlinie der Spuranzeige soweit nach rechts, bis zu das Feld "Ausgang" siehst. 
Hier mußt Du jetzt im aufklappenden Feld den Eintrag Deines Synthis sehen.

Dann müßtest Du Deinen Synthi hören.

Sollte dem nicht so sein überprüf Deine Midieinstellungen, ob die Soundkarte richtig eingestellt ist.


Gruß 


Arno


----------



## surfa (29. Januar 2002)

Danke Arno!

Klappt! Hab leider nun große Latenzzeiten (Verzögerung zwischen Tastendruck und hörbarer Ton). Vielleicht habt Du/Ihr noch ne idee wie ich die Latenzzeit verkürzen kann. (setzt ich die hz Zahl runter erhöht sich meine Verzögerung!?!(welche Logik steckt dahinter?))

Gruß jens


----------



## Arno (29. Januar 2002)

Hi Surfa!

Mit dem Latenzproblem stehst Du nicht alleine da.
Nach der Beschreibung die Du bisher gegeben hast (Wavetable-Synthes) gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du eine Soundblaster-Karte hast.
Aber ist ja auch egal.
In den Audiooptionen mußt Du nachschauen, welchen Soundtreiber Du in Cubase aktiviert hast.
Der beste Treiber (mit niedriger Latenz) ist der sogenannte Asiotreiber.
Schau mal bei folgender Internetseite vorbei (http://www.kvr-vst.com).
Unter dem Begriff Asio (ganz oben in der Leiste) kannst Du nachschauen, ob es für Deine Karte einen entsprechenden Treiber gibt, den Du installieren kannst. 
Alle anderen mitgelieferten Treiber, egal welche Sounkarte Du hast, sind unbrauchbar, sofern Du mit Synthis Musik machen willst, das Sie bei Wavetablekarten meist eine Latens um 100-400 Millisekunden verursachen.
Wenn Du den neuen Treiber geladen hast, stell ihn in den Audiooptionen ein, unter normalen Umständen müßtest Du in dem darunterliegenden Feld eine Änderung der Millisekundenzeit (Latenz) sehen können.

Mit der Einstellung der Herzzahl für Audio hat das nichts zu tun, dass ist einzig und allein ein Treiberproblem Deiner Soundkarte.

Noch was. Auf der KVR-VST-Seite kannst Du mal unter Instrumente nachsehen, da sind unheimlich viele VST-Synthis, die Du kostenlos herunterladen kannst. 

Sofern Du eine Soundkarte von Creative Labs (Soundblaster) hast, sieh doch auch mal unter http://www.come.to/sblive nach, dort erhälts Du auch die neuesten Treiber.

Solltest Du eine ander Karte haben, schau einfach mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers nach, vieleicht erhälst Du dort den passenden Treiber (Hauptsache Asio).

Viel Spaß mit Cubase

Gruß


Arno


----------



## surfa (30. Januar 2002)

Lecker Tips!!!
Dank Dir Arno

Gruß jens


----------

